# Marigold gloves for wet weather



## drawboy (Jul 16, 2010)

I was wondering. Does anyone use a pair of marigold gloves for play in wet weather? I occurs to me that if I got a tight fitting pair they should work without slipping. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2010)

So you want your mates to think you do housework then!!

Most glove manufacturers do a "wet glove" specifically for when it rains. I just let everything get wet, wear the gloves and I have never had a club slip yet! and my mates think that the only thing I do round the house is cook on the BBQ (which is legally mans work) Please dont tell the wife I wrote this.

Chris


----------



## Region3 (Jul 16, 2010)

With the added bonus that your opponents won't be able to stand up straight! 

Alternatively, spend Â£15 on a proper pair?


----------



## drawboy (Jul 16, 2010)

I was thinking black ones guys not the bright yellow or pink variety. Oh and for further info I am a real man, I know I'm not a mouse 'cos my missus is frightened of mice.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 16, 2010)

Why not. Then again, you could always try some wet weather gloves. I bought a Top Flite one from Sports Direct (Â£5), washed the car with it and then did some swinging in the garden....just to test it out.
Can't remember every using it though....it must be somewhere in my bag. (I did dry it out b.t.w.)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2010)

I just use the FJ wet weather one. Much more manly


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2010)

Much more manly
		
Click to expand...

Could you not find yourself in trouble with the trades descriptions act Homer????


----------



## bigslice (Jul 17, 2010)

I was wondering. Does anyone use a pair of marigold gloves for play in wet weather? I occurs to me that if I got a tight fitting pair they should work without slipping. Any thoughts anyone?
		
Click to expand...

buy a ten pack of (something for the weekend sir


----------



## drawboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Tried it once with the flavoured variety, I'd eaten 6 by the 12th.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 17, 2010)

Tried it once with the flavoured variety, I'd eaten 6 by the 12th.  

Click to expand...


----------

